# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  acces impossible  secpol.msc

## Invit

bonjour  tous,
comme beaucoup... ennuy par l'UAC... je ne peux pas acceder  "secpol.msc" dans la fenetre "executer" msgbox : "Windows ne trouve pas..."
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idee ?
merci d'avance

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonjour ORL45

C'est parfaitement fonctionnel la scurit va demander et par la suite l'outil de configuration secpol.msc ouvre facilement.

Assurez-vous de tapez correctement secpol.msc sans les guillemet. ::roll::

----------


## Invit

Slt Ticlaude,
je confirme... je tape bien secpol.msc et a me dit :
"Windows ne trouve pas secpol.msc ..."

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonjour

Essayer avec la commande gpedit.msc

Si non pour dsactiv UAC

- en utilisant MSCONFIG : 
Dmarrer / Executer MSCONFIG, 
Cliquez sur l'onglet Tools 
Slectionnez Disable UAP, et cliquez sur Launch 
Redmarrez l'ordinateur

----------


## Invit

merci Ticlaude
gpedit... a ne veut rien savoir !
msconfig c'est ok, par contre instantanement j'ai le bouclier rouge d'alerte de securite qui reste en barre des taches, et qui me demande de reactiver ! ::arf::  
y'a pas moyen d'eviter cela ?

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonjour

a ressemble a tous les commancdes de Windows qui sont hs. 

Essaie d'ouvrir la base de registre avec regedit


Utilisez les bouton droit de la souris sur ordinateur (poste de travail anciennement choissez gerer pour vrifier son  ouverture.

----------


## Invit

oui le regedit s'ouvre bien

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonjour

Pour l'instant immdiat, je n'ai pas de solutions a prconis. Il semble que il y a perte sur l'administrateur sans UAC et avec UAC sur le compte utilisateur a devrait ouvrir.

Il y a deux choix pour remettre UAC actif, par msconfig o par le panneau de configuration - sur le compte utilisateur.


Le panneau de configuration est t'il fonctionnel?.

----------


## Invit

oui sans probleme

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonjour

Je vais faire quelques recherches. Donc, si vous savez depuis combien de temps il y a ce problme? Regarder dans accessoires - outil systme outil de restauration systme s' il y a une date de sauvegarde avant que le problme apparaisse. 

Vous pourriez retourner a une date antrieur au problme avec la rerstauration systme mais attention , le programmes qui ont t install risquent de ne plus fonctionns.

----------


## Ticlaude

Bonjour ORL45

Je n'ai pas de solution prcise. Bien que a ressemble trangement a une Beubitte, vu que vtre Windows Dfender ne se lance pas.

Une Beubitte et plus dangereux qu'une petite bibitte.

Je vous suggre de faire des scannes en ligne pour vrifier si c'est la cause.

----------


## The_badger_man

Le fait qu'il ne trouve pas secpol.msc n'a rien  voir avec l'UAC. Ce dernier ne vous empeche pas d'accder aux paramtres systeme, il ajoute une couche de scurit.

secpol.msc (Stratgie de scurit locale) est aussi accessible via les Outils d'administration. Essayez par ce moyen.
Panneau de configuration\Systme et maintenance\Outils d'administration

PS : quelle est votre version de Vista ?

----------


## Invit

version familial premium

----------


## Invit

bonjour  tous,
merci pour vos reponses et l'interet port , mais dsol... Vista est vraiment trop chiant  utiliser j'ai craqu : formatage et installation d'XP... un peu galere pour trouver les bons pilotes, mais au moins un fois tous installs, a fonctionne sereinement !  ::roll::  
pas d'UAC, pas de Windows Defender...
Vista : pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu....

----------


## The_badger_man

C'est peut etre que les startgies de scurit locales n'existent pas sous cette version...

----------


## bibi85

> C'est peut etre que les startgies de scurit locales n'existent pas sous cette version...


Bonjour,

J'ai moi aussi ce mme problme, la commande secpol.msc ne fonctionne pas sous Vista Premium, je crois justement que les Paramtres de Scurit Locaux n'existent pas sous cette version mais est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment l'ajouter ??

Merci  ::): 
Bibi85

----------

